# Dsi Fault



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

We're out camping and I noticed a red light on the control panel. It is labeled DSI FLT? What the heck is this???







I turned off the electric element and then turned it back on again. No light this time.

BTW, I tried to search for it on the forum, but I got an error since DSI is less than four letters in length...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

direct spark ignition.....for the propane side of the water heater. If you turned it off and back on and it worked your good. Sometimes it takes a while to get the air out of the line for the gas water heater to fire up. I usually purge the system at the stove ( till it lights ) so the gas does not have so far to go. Then I check to make sure the fridge fires up. As long as it did not come back on and the water heater fired up your good.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Danke!


----------

